# Black Widow



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I have been working on this little B30, doodle bug, mini bike.

I installed a 212cc predator engine, a Kein vertical throttle carb, a header pipe, new chain, new back tire, new clutch, seat, and paint. The engine is making 8hp.

Not quite finished yet, but getting closer.

It is really fast and easily hauls my fat butt around.

My wife says I will get hurt on it.......She is usually right about things like that....but, I am not afraid :thumbsup:

I will post another picture when it is totally done.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Now* that *looks like a good time!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mini bikes, slingshots. Childhood all over again. lol


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tom, I am 61 but would jump on that thing in a minute. It just screams adventure. Just don't let the cops catch you screaming down the road doing 30 on an unlicensed vehicle. The missus would have a field day with that one.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool. I always wanted a mini bike when I was young. Never happened, but we did get a dune buggy for Christmas one year.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

tnflipper52 said:


> Tom, I am 61 but would jump on that thing in a minute. It just screams adventure. Just don't let the cops catch you screaming down the road doing 30 on an unlicensed vehicle. The missus would have a field day with that one.


The cops never caught me when I was a kid, riding down the road......see if they can now


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Have fun with that thing!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That looks like a BLAST!!! I had SOOO much fun with my minibike when I was a kid...I keep thinking about getting a Madass, but I dunno...at any rate, have fun with that bad boy (the cops don't stand a CHANCE)!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, man........ 212cc and 8hp on something that stands around knee-high... Give that thing to me at noon and I'd have an exhilarating ride but probably end up in an ICU before 2:00pm.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Lacumo said:


> Oh, man........ 212cc and 8hp on something that stands around knee-high... Give that thing to me at noon and I'd have an exhilarating ride but probably end up in an ICU before 2:00pm.


Ha Ha 

One thing about this ride, is that it will only go as fast as you make it go.

A helmet, and a little common sense will keep you from disaster. Do not drink alcohol before getting on this thing,even though it will run on straight alcohol 

This is not the mini you had as a kid.......

I am thinking about building some more of these if I can get rolling chassis for the right price.


----------

